# Poop, tracks



## olibooger (Feb 13, 2019)

Does this look like lion crap?
Does this look like bigfoot?


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Second one looks like coyote to me. Can't tell on the first one.


----------



## olibooger (Feb 13, 2019)

middlefork said:


> Second one looks like coyote to me. Can't tell on the first one.


The track looks like coyote?? Or the poop? I should have put a bill down for size comparison on the track. To me it looked similar to a turkey with the size a large man's hands.

I would he relieved if the poop was coyote. Lord knows I worry about them mountain lions.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I'd say that it is a doggie doo. 

Even if it was a cougar, don't worry about them. They are curious but 99.99% of the time will leave a human alone. They will watch you along with follow your tracks but that is just the cat in them.


----------



## olibooger (Feb 13, 2019)

Hmm. If that is doggie do then someone else has been there. Verrrry interesting 🤔🤔🤔

Thatd mean sheepassassin is right


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

I can't tell anything from your track photo other than a patch of disturbed earth under a juniper tree, but your second photo is definitely coyote ****


----------

